# HTC ONE X || Disscusion



## yashthedude (Jun 11, 2012)

How about this for a rebound after a rather quiet second half of last year? A massive change of game plan sees HTC focus on a few special products instead of trying to create a smartphone for every taste. An outstanding result of this effort, the HTC One X brings so many firsts for both company and industry, that a climb to the top of the food chain may be a walk in the park.

Just look at some of the things the One X has put on its resume. The 4-PLUS-1 Tegra 3 makes its smartphone debut here, the awesome polycarbonate body adds that extra solid feel and grip, while the 4.7" second-generation S-LCD of HD resolution on the front is a crystal-clear view to the world of Sense 4.0 and Android 4.0 ICS.
And that's just the HTC One X getting started, check out the complete list below.

*venturebeat.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/htc-one-x-655.jpg?w=558&h=9999&crop=0

Key Features
 Quad-band GSM and dual-band 3G support
 21 Mbps HSDPA and 5.76 Mbps HSUPA
 4.7" 16M-color Super LCD 2 capacitive touchscreen of HD resolution (720 x  1280 pixels); Gorilla glass
 Android 4.0.3 Ice Cream Sandwich with latest HTC Sense 4.0
 1.5 GHz quad-core Cortex-A9 CPUs, low-power companion core, ULP  GeForce 2 GPU, Nvidia Tegra 3 chipset
 1 GB of RAM and 32 GB of storage
 8 MP autofocus camera with LED flash; face detection and geotagging
 1080p and 720p video recording @ 30fps with stereo sound
 720p front-facing camera for video-chat
 Wi-Fi b/g/n and DLNA
 GPS with A-GPS
 Stereo FM radio with RDS
 Accelerometer, proximity sensor and auto-brightness sensor
 Standard 3.5 mm audio jack
 microUSB port (charging) and stereo Bluetooth v4.0
 MHL TV-out (requires MHL-to-HDMI adapter)
 Smart dialing, voice dialing
 DivX/XviD video support
 HTC Locations app
 HTCSense.com integration
 HTC Portable Hotspot
 Office document editor
 Beats audio enhancements

Main Disadvantages
 No microSD card slot, no alternative options in terms of storage
 MicroSIM support only
 Incapable of 3G video calls without a 3rd party app
 No dedicated camera key
 Non-user-accessible battery
 Uninspiring image and video quality, video framing is tricky

Previous HTC flagships were often criticized for lacking identity and bringing little improvement in terms of both features and design. This time critics should have little to fret about - the One X is as bold a step forward as it gets. Not only is the processing power more than doubled, but the screen and body of the smartphone itself are immensely better than what the Sensation and Sensation XE had to offer. And let's not forget the camera, which HTC say is the best they have ever made.

*dailymobile.se/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/iPhone-4S-vs-HTC-One-X.jpg

What we're particularly impressed with about the One X is that it's actually more compact than you'd expect from a phone with a 4.7" screen. Not only is it impressively slim, the One X is only marginally larger than the omnipresent Samsung Galaxy S II and that one had a 4.3" screen.

So what are your suggestions on this super phone??

So i think we shud start our discussion here

And just tell if this was in ur budget wud u buy it??


----------



## reddick (Jun 11, 2012)

If I've got enough bucks to buy the phone within this range, so after comparing  , I would not purchase this one and go for Galaxy S 2 (32 GB ver.)


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 11, 2012)

reddick said:


> If I've got enough bucks to buy the phone within this range, so after comparing  , I would not purchase this one and go for Galaxy S 2 (32 GB ver.)



Really coz i think u shud check it again

Comparison clearly says S II < HTC ONE X

btw, where you saw that comparison


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2012)

My cousin purchased it. The phone is in my hand btw.

Sense UI is crap and hence this phone is also crap. Same reason (TouchWiz) why SGS3 is also crap. I'd skip both of them.

Buy the next Google (Nexus) phone.

Screen is brilliant and the phone isn't that much of a looker as people say.

*img19.imageshack.us/img19/1888/20120528204105.jpg

*img607.imageshack.us/img607/376/20120528204124.jpg


----------



## reddick (Jun 11, 2012)

I choose S2 as it gives the best performance with prices to b fallen in coming days. It's a bit lighter which gives double mem. power 32GB internal + 32 GB mem. card n sharper secondary camera  
Though it has .4 inches short screen but I personally would not bother about it  Overall it is a bit near to One X n further these types of tits n bits differences would not make a much differences if u get a phone like S2 within 21-22K range after a month or nearby.


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2012)

reddick said:


> I choose S2 as it gives the best performance with prices to b fallen in coming days. It's a bit lighter which gives double mem. power 32GB internal + 32 GB mem. card n sharper secondary camera
> Though it has .4 inches short screen but I personally would not bother about it  Overall it is a bit near to One X n further these types of tits n bits differences would not make a much differences if u get a phone like S2 within 21-22K range after a month or nearby.


naah, don't buy SGS2 if you can afford SGS3/One X. 720p resolution is worth going for if you can afford/have the budget.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 11, 2012)

ico said:


> My cousin purchased it. The phone is in my hand btw.
> 
> Sense UI is crap and hence this phone is also crap. Same reason (TouchWiz) why SGS3 is also crap. I'd skip both of them.
> 
> ...



Could you please try out Nova Launcher or Apex Launcher replacements on that phone and tell us if your experience becomes better?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 12, 2012)

I love this phone.
According to me its the best in market right now.


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 12, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I love this phone.
> According to me its the best in market right now.



Yeah you are right but i think after the lauching of S III

it can go down too.



ico said:


> My cousin purchased it. The phone is in my hand btw.
> 
> Sense UI is crap and hence this phone is also crap. Same reason (TouchWiz) why SGS3 is also crap. I'd skip both of them.
> 
> ...



Its not that much bad it ok
BTW, wich cam u have and cud u change the bedsheet of the background plzzzz.

I remember someone was asking about NFC
and yes NFC is present it this phone but i think its not that much powerful
its a bit weak


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 12, 2012)

^Ermm...what do you mean by weak NFC?


----------



## amjath (Jun 12, 2012)

Video stabilization tested: Samsung Galaxy S III vs. HTC One X - GSMArena Blog


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 12, 2012)

I did consider the One X but decided against it and bought the Xperia S instead. Why ?

* Xperia S screen is better head on
* Too big for ME
* Camera isn't as good as XS
* Too many software bugs 
* Quality control issues 
* Multitasking bug
* Poor battery life

Frankly, If I am spending 34k on a phone I'd want it to function well enough right out of the box. Unfortunately One X doesn't, it has way too many issues and I wouldn't want to browse XDA all day and figure out how I can get the phone to perform as well as it should !!

The One X forum is filled with threads about complaints/issues/bugs/random disappointment rants ! 

Its been more than a month now since I bought my XS and I haven't spent even a single hour on XDA looking for a "solution" as I have never faced any issue with the phone. Had I bought the One X, the situation would have been VERY different. 

Its a decent phone no doubt, but just like the Sensation it is a "beta" product.

The GS3 is simply better (even though I personally HATE Samsung)


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 12, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> I did consider the One X but decided against it and bought the Xperia S instead. Why ?
> 
> * Xperia S screen is better head on
> * Too big for ME
> ...



GS3 wud not stand b4 this one

samsung is good but HTC is sabka baap
*youtu.be/mex0T__AkHg Must seee this Video

Must wacth this too

HTC One X vs Apple iPhone 4s side by side comparison - YouTube


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 12, 2012)

^
LOL you decide to show me PhoneArena review video ? 

Haha did you check the reviews of One X and S3 on PhoneArena dude ? 

One X score 7.8/10
GS3 score  9.3/10

And this Phonearena's opinion on One X vs GS3

_Well, folks, it should have become clear by now that the Galaxy S III will once again rule the land of Android, at least until a better contender arrives on the scene. For now, however, the powerful HTC One X isn't capable enough to question its leadership. Although HTC's offering is arguably better when it comes to appearance and overall design, the Galaxy S III is unbeatable as far as user experience goes and that's what's more important. Why would you need a good-looking phone that takes mediocre images and video, and has a number of nasty issues in its software? Meanwhile, the Galaxy S III may not be the most beautiful phone ever, but it does everything right in terms of functionality, meaning it will cause you far less trouble during day-to-day usage.

Once again, HTC's finest will have to play second-best to the Galaxy S phone of the year._

Samsung Galaxy S III vs HTC One X - Performance and Conclusion


P.S. Jeez ! Feels weird defending GS3 when I absolutely hate the phone !


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 12, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> LOL you decide to show me PhoneArena review video ?
> 
> Haha did you check the reviews of One X and S3 on PhoneArena dude ?
> ...



Hahha same condition but we cant say anything about GS3 yet

let gets hand on it and then we can decide 
wich the hell is better one

thats a big arguement about this two phones

but just the thing we can do is to wait for GS3
and then the result can be taken out of it


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 12, 2012)

^
Sorry ? The GS3 is already available everywhere. Why should you wait ??? All major review sites have already compared GS3 and One X and declared GS3 superior!  
And so far user reviews for GS3 also seem much better than One X. In fact a lot of One X owners shifted to GS3 and are enjoying it a lot more than One X. Especially the battery life is much better on GS3


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 12, 2012)

I listen to audio podcasts regularly... When HTC One X was launched, I listened to audio podcasts on Engadget Mobile and The Verge, discussing about that phone. At that time, I knew that no other phone would beat HTC One X in 2012... not even the S3, not even the new iPhone in October...

HTC One X is too ahead of the game. If custom ROMs can be used on that amazing hardware, or even a decent launcher replacement, then the phone becomes unbeatable...

Engadget Mobile Podcast HTC One X -- Engadget Mobile Podcast 133 - 04.04.2012 - Engadget

The Verge Mobile Podcast HTC One X -- The Verge Mobile Podcast 022 - 04.04.2012 | The Verge

I trust these people... When they all say it is an excellent phone, it has to be really awesome...


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 12, 2012)

^
Why are you posting links of podcasts prior to the GS3 launch ? Then they were just speculating. Now the phone is out. Go check out GS3 review on both the verge and Engadget.


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 12, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Why are you posting links of podcasts prior to the GS3 launch ? Then they were just speculating. Now the phone is out. Go check out GS3 review on both the verge and Engadget.



It seems that here are some GS3 fanboys.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 12, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Why are you posting links of podcasts prior to the GS3 launch ? Then they were just speculating. Now the phone is out. Go check out GS3 review on both the verge and Engadget.



Those podcasts don't deal with GS3... they are all about HTC One X.

GS3 lost the battle against One X because of its mediocre built quality. If I am spending 35k on a phone, I don't need a piece of plastic. HTC One X is premium built quality, superior screen compared to GS3. Really awesome design.

GS3 is ugly. Powerful, but ugly.

GS3's main advantage is its better processor (better than Tegra 3) and bigger battery (2100 mah vs 1850 mah)... But HTC One X has a lot more advantages compared to the S3.


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 12, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Those podcasts don't deal with GS3... they are all about HTC One X.
> 
> GS3 lost the battle against One X because of its mediocre built quality. If I am spending 35k on a phone, I don't need a piece of plastic. HTC One X is premium built quality, superior screen compared to GS3. Really awesome design.
> 
> ...



I agree this statements,

Are phone hota kis liye hai

For doing Showw-Off 

HTC ONE X is awesome!! 

Must see this:=- Gaming Performance on ONE X 
HTC One X Hands-on with Tegra 3 Gaming - YouTube



You can check the comparison between ONE X and GS3

HTC]HTC One X vs. Samsung I9300 Galaxy S III - GSMArena.com One X vs. Samsung I9300 Galaxy S III - GSMArena.com

*2.bp.blogspot.com/-uhbHZtjNxPQ/T6T9Lz1fIQI/AAAAAAAAA1g/WjaOUU945z4/s1600/Samsung+Galaxy+S3+Vs+HTC+One+X.jpg


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 12, 2012)

GS3 is ugly and made of plastic yes, nobody is denying that. But as a device overall the GS3 is much better than the One X. 
Only HTC fanboys would declare the One X as the better phone. And no I am not a Samsung fanboy, there is no brand I hate more than Samsung. I much prefer an HTC device over a Samsung but unfortunately HTC has just not been doing things right. 

The last good HTC device was the Desire HD. But since then, with the Sensation, Sensation XE,  and now One X they seem to have lost the plot !


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 12, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> GS3 is ugly and made of plastic yes, nobody is denying that. But as a device overall the GS3 is much better than the One X.
> Only HTC fanboys would declare the One X as the better phone. And no I am not a Samsung fanboy, there is no brand I hate more than Samsung. I much prefer an HTC device over a Samsung but unfortunately HTC has just not been doing things right.
> 
> The last good HTC device was the Desire HD. But since then, with the Sensation, Sensation XE,  and now One X they seem to have lost the plot !



Yeah that thing was noticed by me too
Im the desire HD owner and then my frnd is one x owner

If u ask me

I would surely prefer Desire HD than One X

Cheaper and No tension

But the thing wich i wanna tell is that nobody needs that much powerfull phones

Just an avg. phone is good wich looks beautifull



HTC One X Product Overview - HTC Smartphones


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 12, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> Those podcasts don't deal with GS3... they are all about HTC One X.
> 
> GS3 lost the battle against One X because of its mediocre built quality. If I am spending 35k on a phone, I don't need a piece of plastic. HTC One X is premium built quality, superior screen compared to GS3. Really awesome design.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you on that. 




randomuser111 said:


> GS3 is ugly and made of plastic yes, nobody is denying that. But as a device overall the GS3 is much better than the One X.
> Only HTC fanboys would declare the One X as the better phone. And no I am not a Samsung fanboy, there is no brand I hate more than Samsung. I much prefer an HTC device over a Samsung but unfortunately HTC has just not been doing things right.
> 
> The last good HTC device was the Desire HD. But since then, with the Sensation, Sensation XE,  and now One X they seem to have lost the plot !


Why you say Sensation XE is crap?
Its a great phone.
And Incredible S  was launched after Desire H and is better than that.And even Sensation is better than that but battery backup of Desire HD is not good and the same is the case with Sensation.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 12, 2012)

^
Why I say Sensation XE is crap ? What else should I say when a 15k Xperia U beat the hell out of it in terms of performance and has better screen at less than half the price plus an 8mp camera that is hardly better than a 15-18k phone ????????? 

You tell me !


----------



## reddick (Jun 12, 2012)

Okay Guys I'm asking what may b out of this topic.
As u all know tht Apple's iOS 6 has been announced n even iPhone 3GS is compatiable with it.
So what I'm thinking tht isn't it is wise to own a 32 GB ver. iPhone 3GS and updated it with iOS 6 ?   This will definitely turn the device into super gadget n one can experience d fruits of latest OS on reasonable device? I had conformed tht iPhone 3GS can b owned for 14K or even less in my region  
What are your suggestions regarding this  
Thanks Anyways.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 12, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Why I say Sensation XE is crap ? What else should I say when a 15k Xperia U beat the hell out of it in terms of performance and has better screen at less than half the price plus an 8mp camera that is hardly better than a 15-18k phone ?????????
> 
> You tell me !


Xperia U is a good phone but I think its not a good idea to compare it with XE, because of small screen, No expandable memory etc.We can't compare them only on the basis of processor.
I think we should end this discussion now.


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 12, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Xperia U is a good phone but I think its not a good idea to compare it with XE, because of small screen, No expandable memory etc.We can't compare them only on the basis of processor.
> I think we should end this discussion now.



Why you are going to XPeria U and Sensation X

this is ONE X forum

The feature I like the most
*cdn2.ubergizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/HTC-One-X-02.jpg

Beats Audio System is rockin the sound of it
I got an Ipod effect in it and truely respects its audio system

*images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/HTC-One-X-Deluxe-Edition.jpg


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 12, 2012)

^^^^
But I think these headphones are not included in the box


----------



## ico (Jun 13, 2012)

yashthedude said:


> Beats Audio System is rockin the sound of it
> I got an *Ipod effect* in it and truely respects its audio system


Sound Quality in One X is a joke. One S is the phone which has good SQ.

iPod effect... hmm.


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 13, 2012)

ico said:


> Sound Quality in One X is a joke. One S is the phone which has good SQ.
> 
> iPod effect... hmm.



I think u r confused bcoz i myself tested it in One "X"

The audio system is like an Ipod one.

If  dont like it then wat the hell can I do??


----------



## ico (Jun 13, 2012)

yashthedude said:


> I think u r confused bcoz i myself tested it in One "X"
> 
> The audio system is like an Ipod one.


I'm not confused. Just telling you that One X has bad SQ.

One S has good SQ for a mobile.


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 13, 2012)

ico said:


> I'm not confused. Just telling you that One X has bad SQ.
> 
> One S has good SQ for a mobile.



I dunno about One S but had tried one X
and it rocks

I will try One S's  SQ

*1.androidauthority.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/beats-audio-feature-image-120321.jpg

*www.talkandroid.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/HTC-One-X-Deluxe-Limited-Edition.jpg?3995d3


----------



## ico (Jun 13, 2012)

yashthedude said:


> *1.androidauthority.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/beats-audio-feature-image-120321.jpg
> 
> *www.talkandroid.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/HTC-One-X-Deluxe-Limited-Edition.jpg?3995d3


What is the point of pics?

Don't hotlink them. You're unnecessary wasting someone else's bandwidth. First upload them to IMGUR.com and then do whatever you want.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 13, 2012)

@yashthedude

For your Information, Htc One X / One S don't come with any beats earphone/headphone. In fact no HTC phones now come with beats earphones.

And the beats software mod itself is available for ALL android devices, even Samsung mini has a beats Mod. 

And as Ico mentioned, One X does NOT have great audio quality.


----------



## noob (Jun 13, 2012)

One S > One X when it comes to sound quality. Just check the GSMArena readings..it says it all.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 13, 2012)

^
Yes One S has very good audio quality.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 13, 2012)

I believe One X can have better sound quality, on one condition... You have to disable beats audio from settings...

Beats audio is junk, all it does is add bass to the music being played, which actually distorts from the original...

Is there any information about the differences in sound chipset used in One X vs One S?

Also, there is news that HTC One S being launched in India will come with the older Snapdragon S3 dualcore processor clocked at 1.7 GHz. That would mean worse performance and worse battery life than the original One S running S4 Krait processors...


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 13, 2012)

^
Yes! That's right about the One S. 

One X has the integrated sound chip in the Tegra 3 and One S uses the integrated sound chip in the Qualcomm s4 krait SoC.
Also even with beats off One X would still sound bad. It's no match for Iphone 4s/One S/Xperia S audio quality.


----------



## reddick (Jun 13, 2012)

> Okay Guys I'm asking what may b out of this topic.
> As u all know tht Apple's iOS 6 has been announced n even iPhone 3GS is compatiable with it.
> So what I'm thinking tht isn't it is wise to own a 32 GB ver. iPhone 3GS and updated it with iOS 6 ? This will definitely turn the device into super gadget n one can experience d fruits of latest OS on reasonable device? I had conformed tht iPhone 3GS can b owned for 14K or even less in my region
> What are your suggestions regarding this
> Thanks Anyways.


Please anyone help me by reply on it.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 13, 2012)

reddick said:


> > Okay Guys I'm asking what may b out of this topic.
> > As u all know tht Apple's iOS 6 has been announced n even iPhone 3GS is compatiable with it.
> > So what I'm thinking tht isn't it is wise to own a 32 GB ver. iPhone 3GS and updated it with iOS 6 ? This will definitely turn the device into super gadget n one can experience d fruits of latest OS on reasonable device? I had conformed tht iPhone 3GS can b owned for 14K or even less in my region
> > What are your suggestions regarding this
> ...



iPhone 3GS is a decent phone. But it is very old. After updating it to iOS 6, the only thing it would actually get is API support to run the latest apps. But core functionality won't change. That phone is low on RAM and processing power.

You should buy an Android device, which would have better processor, better screen, better camera than the 3GS.


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 13, 2012)

reddick said:


> Please anyone help me by reply on it.



Buddy just you can change the operating system but wat about the hardware??

Hardware maters a lot buddy


----------



## zackbyte (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah Iphone must not be upgraded to newer version

wheras it shud be kept as it is and be enjoyed throughly


----------



## red dragon (Jun 13, 2012)

errr...what?


----------



## reddick (Jun 14, 2012)

Hmmm
Your suggestions are noteworthy
Thanks a lot


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 14, 2012)

reddick said:


> Hmmm
> Your suggestions are noteworthy
> Thanks a lot



Your Welcome buddy


----------



## S_V (Jun 14, 2012)

yashthedude said:


> It seems that here are some GS3 fanboys.



Dude.. They are not Just GS3 Fans and it's a Fact Any day GS3 will kick HTC X one anytime .... It's proved and many users felt "upgraded" when they change from HTC X one to GS3....


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 14, 2012)

I really don't see the point of this thread till now.
Neither OP owns HTC One X nor does anyone that have posted in this thread.

This discussion is of no use till we get some user reviews in.


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 14, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> I really don't see the point of this thread till now.
> Neither OP owns HTC One X nor does anyone that have posted in this thread.
> 
> This discussion is of no use till we get some user reviews in.



How can U say that i have got hands on One X and will get hands on GS3 soon

If u dont have it then wat the hell i can do......


----------



## zackbyte (Jun 14, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> I really don't see the point of this thread till now.
> Neither OP owns HTC One X nor does anyone that have posted in this thread.
> 
> This discussion is of no use till we get some user reviews in.



Im here the owner of it.

Now say wat you want to say?

Ok listen up

Nobody can conclude something till he uses it
you all are reading its config and making a image of it

Trust me when u will get hands on it

It feels awesome

that smartphone is perfect


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 14, 2012)

^
You have it ? Then post a review with pics !


----------



## noob (Jun 14, 2012)

zackbyte said:


> Im here the owner of it.
> 
> Now say wat you want to say?
> 
> ...


It is perfect except the sound quality. tested it.


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 14, 2012)

noob said:


> It is perfect except the sound quality. tested it.



Yeah i too feel a bit 
but it has an effect like an ipod iwht poweramp application

and when i equalise it it is ok

the official player is badass


----------

